# Uplink Activity for the Week of 2-1-9 ......



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Cheap and dirty trick already this week.

*UPLINK ACTIVITY: SAMPLE TAKEN 02-01-2009 03:01:59 TO 02-01-2009 03:03:06 ET*

* 2 CHANGE(S)*

CHNG 387 CI MPEG4 HD Tp 21 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE
TO 387 CI MPEG4 HD Tp 21 Rainbow 1 61.5w *AVAIL* HIDE

CHNG 387 CI MPEG4 HD Tp 3 EchoStar 5 129w UNAVAIL HIDE
TO 387 CI MPEG4 HD Tp 3 EchoStar 5 129w *AVAIL* HIDE

* 3 NAME CHANGE(S) (May include other changes as well.)*

CHNG 583 ASIFM MPEG AUDIO Tp 31 EchoStar 3 61.5w AVAIL HIDE
TO 583 RADIO MPEG AUDIO Tp 31 EchoStar 3 61.5w *AVAIL* HIDE

CHNG 583 ASIFM MPEG AUDIO Tp 1 EchoStar 1 148w AVAIL HIDE
TO 583 RADIO MPEG AUDIO Tp 1 EchoStar 1 148w *AVAIL* HIDE

CHNG 810 ASIFM MPEG AUDIO Tp 1 Anik-F3 118.7w AVAIL
TO 810 RADIO MPEG AUDIO Tp 1 Anik-F3 118.7w *AVAIL*

5 CHANGE(S) 6509 CHANNELS IN THE SYSTEM

Smithsonian HD has been cancelled and replaced with CI HD. 
They placed CI HD on 374(the Smithsonian HD Channell) instead of 387(the uplinked CI HD channel). 378 is currently black screen.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

*UPLINK ACTIVITY: SAMPLE TAKEN 02-01-2009 06:12:00 TO 02-01-2009 06:13:06 ET*

* 2 CHANGE(S)*

CHNG 387 CI MPEG4 HD Tp 21 Rainbow 1 61.5w AVAIL HIDE
TO 387 CI MPEG4 HD Tp 21 Rainbow 1 61.5w *AVAIL*

CHNG 387 CI MPEG4 HD Tp 3 EchoStar 5 129w AVAIL HIDE
TO 387 CI MPEG4 HD Tp 3 EchoStar 5 129w *AVAIL*


----------



## angiecopus (May 18, 2004)

yes they got rid of my fave hd channel the Smithsonian channel. very disappointed.
actually that new ci channel is on 374 right now.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

They fixed that wrong channel thingy.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

I liked the concept of Smithsonian more than the actual content. An awful lot repeats or just things I wasn't interested in. Not sure how much future the channel has anyway. I've seen news stories recently about the Smithsonian having serious financial problems. Not likely they'd invest a lot in new TV programs if they can't even afford to run the museums.


----------



## newsman (Nov 21, 2006)

I am going to miss the Smithsonian channel. I actually enjoyed it. I liked their episode on the building of the Udvar-Hazy Center. Very informative, especially since I have been to the museum.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Platinum HD is too expensive. I was hoping CI would make it eight channels for $10 but we're still at seven for $10. DISH needs to make this a $5 package or make it WORTH $10.

As for C&I ... it will be nice to see 24 reruns in HD. Does C&I actually sell any commercials? It seems that they fill the commercial spaces with long form clips of other C&I shows.


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

James Long said:


> Platinum HD is too expensive. I was hoping CI would make it eight channels for $10 but we're still at seven for $10. DISH needs to make this a $5 package or make it WORTH $10.
> 
> As for C&I ... it will be nice to see 24 reruns in HD. Does C&I actually sell any commercials? It seems that they fill the commercial spaces with long form clips of other C&I shows.


Agreed about platinum. Dish shouldnt be taking away any channels with the price increases. They will now brag about adding a channel, but say nothing about taking away a channel:nono2:


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

dennispap said:


> Agreed about platinum. Dish shouldnt be taking away any channels with the price increases. They will now brag about adding a channel, but say nothing about taking away a channel:nono2:


I know it's just semantics... but Dish isn't raising the price of the Platinum package... so the price increases to the other packages are completely independent of Smithsonian HD and the Platinum pack changes.

That said... I'm on record as saying C&I doesn't seem like a good swap for Smithsonian... though I've also seen people complaining about the amount of repeats on Smithsonian, in which case Dish might not want to pay more to keep a channel that they know will be not substantially different this year than what has already aired.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

*UPLINK ACTIVITY: SAMPLE TAKEN 02-02-2009 16:52:00 TO 02-02-2009 16:53:06 ET*

* 2 ADD(S)*

ADD 206 FOXB MPEG2 SD Tp 8 EchoStar 11 110w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 206 FOXB MPEG4 SD Tp 11 EchoStar 6 72.7w UNAVAIL HIDE

2 CHANGE(S) 6511 CHANNELS IN THE SYSTEM


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

*UPLINK ACTIVITY: SAMPLE TAKEN 02-02-2009 17:52:00 TO 02-02-2009 17:53:06 ET*

* 4 ADD(S)*

ADD 9476 FOXB MPEG4 HD Tp 27 EchoStar 3 61.5w *AVAIL* HIDE HD MAP 206

ADD 9476 FOXB MPEG4 HD Tp 14 EchoStar 5 129w *AVAIL* HIDE HD MAP 206

ADD 9477 FXNWS MPEG4 HD Tp 27 EchoStar 3 61.5w *AVAIL* HIDE HD MAP 205

ADD 9477 FXNWS MPEG4 HD Tp 14 EchoStar 5 129w *AVAIL* HIDE HD MAP 205

* 2 CHANGE(S)*

CHNG 206 FOXB MPEG2 SD Tp 8 EchoStar 11 110w UNAVAIL HIDE
TO 206 FOXB MPEG2 SD Tp 8 EchoStar 11 110w *AVAIL*

CHNG 206 FOXB MPEG4 SD Tp 11 EchoStar 6 72.7w UNAVAIL HIDE
TO 206 FOXB MPEG4 SD Tp 11 EchoStar 6 72.7w *AVAIL*

* 4 DELETE(S)*

DEL 4810 TMP40 MPEG4 HD Tp 27 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 4810 TMP40 MPEG4 HD Tp 14 EchoStar 5 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 4811 TMP41 MPEG4 HD Tp 27 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 4811 TMP41 MPEG4 HD Tp 14 EchoStar 5 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

10 CHANGE(S) 6511 CHANNELS IN THE SYSTEM


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Fox News HD and Fox Business HD & SD on the air?!?!? ... gotta go modify a post!

Looking forward to Dave Ramsey tonight!


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

James Long said:


> Fox Business SD on the air?!?!? ... gotta go modify a post!


Yes it is live right now, sd only


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

James Long said:


> Fox News HD and Fox Business HD & SD on the air?!?!? ... gotta go modify a post!
> 
> Looking forward to Dave Ramsey tonight!


I used to listen to him a lot way before the crash, and learned the importance of saving money but I am afraid his preaching today will only make our economy worse

But congrats for those E* subs to finally have these two HD channels.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Who has them? They are hidden here.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Apparently AT250 (Classic Gold 250) has the SD 206.

The HD versions do not appear on my receivers (9476/9477 or mapdowns).


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Hmm... interesting to see (potentially at least) new HD on a Monday. I hope this is a sign of things to come during the week!


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

Any news of these being available to HD Absolute package? Doesn't matter much to me really, I'm not going to switch to a higher priced package for these crappy channels.  Congrats to those who wanted them though.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

I just did a switch check to force a guide re-load and I still don't see the FOXNWS HD.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

HDMe said:


> Hmm... interesting to see (potentially at least) new HD on a Monday. I hope this is a sign of things to come during the week!


The addition of Fox channels is exciting indeed!


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

*UPLINK ACTIVITY: SAMPLE TAKEN 02-02-2009 20:46:59 TO 02-02-2009 20:48:06 ET*

* 2 CHANGE(S)*

CHNG 9477 FXNWS MPEG4 HD Tp 27 EchoStar 3 61.5w AVAIL HIDE HD MAP 205
TO 9477 FXNWS MPEG4 HD Tp 27 EchoStar 3 61.5w *AVAIL* HD MAP 205

CHNG 9477 FXNWS MPEG4 HD Tp 14 EchoStar 5 129w AVAIL HIDE HD MAP 205
TO 9477 FXNWS MPEG4 HD Tp 14 EchoStar 5 129w *AVAIL* HD MAP 205

2 CHANGE(S) 6511 CHANNELS IN THE SYSTEM

It is RED now.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Available and yet _*not*_! 

Time for Heroes and 24. We'll let DISH sort out what they want to do with the channels!


----------



## razorbackfan (Aug 18, 2002)

I have 9477 FoxNews HD in my guide but it's red.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Sounds like one of the channels is RED in the guide and the other still not in the guide RED or otherwise?


----------



## kal915 (May 7, 2008)

Now that Dish is putting News Corp channels, I hope they put FX and Spike next


----------



## max1 (Aug 12, 2005)

Yep, we have Fox Buisness on 206 but I don't see Fox News Hd when i go to 9477 it says i have to order a subscripiton. is this a new package. Max. Thanks for the news


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

James Long said:


> Available and yet _*not*_!
> 
> Time for Heroes and 24. We'll let DISH sort out what they want to do with the channels!


Hd version is Not available. Really need to change the reports.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

The EKB charts are now current, including the not available "available" channels.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

dennispap said:


> Hd version is Not available. Really need to change the reports.


Read it all in context.

The difference between available and not available is a flag. Generally speaking, channels marked with an engineering flag are "not available". If they are not marked with an engineering flag but are flagged as being part of a normal package they are flagged as available. Just because a channel is marked "available" doesn't mean it is available to you! (There are well over a thousand channels on DISH that are available but not available to you. For example, locals in other markets.)

Why they didn't put it in engineering like other channels is anyone's guess. Perhaps someone at FOX has a receiver watching these channels for quality and DISH didn't want to give them access to all of the engineering channels? In any case ... the channels are "available" just not to me or you. 

I believe the rest of the thread has made it clear that normal subscribers are not seeing the HD versions (unless there is some fluke).


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks. There must be some fluke as someone reported at another site that he is getting the hd version, and posted a pic to confirm. Notice the hd wing side bar section, plus the dish info on top of the screen.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Channels "Off Air" in EPG at 3:00am ET (a sign of shuffling) ...

9433 Disney, 9434 ABC Fam, 9436 CNN, 9440 Max-W, 9441 5-Max, 9442 Tennis, 9443 Bio, 9444 HMC, 9446 WGN, 9449 Toon Dis, 9457 Green, 9463 Toon, 9473 Golf, 9492 Bravo, 9494 ESPN News, 9495 CBS CS, 9496 StarzEdge, 9498 StarzW, 9499 TBS, 9500 Big 10, 9505 Encore, 9508 NBATV plus 387 CI (and probably a couple more).

Actually OFF at 3:03am ET.

Coming back at 3:15am ET. (Hope there are more coming than left? )


----------



## ENDContra (Dec 8, 2006)

Fox News HD and my parents will probably finally cancel their cable and sign up for one of the Dish HD only plans (no Fox News would be a dealbreaker for my Pop). If only ESPNUHD would show up as well, I could do the same thing .


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

These may have moved to Ciel-2:

*UPLINK ACTIVITY: SAMPLE TAKEN 02-03-2009 03:01:59 TO 02-03-2009 03:03:06 ET*

* 110 MOVE(S) (May include other changes as well.)*

MOVE 387 CI MPEG4 HD Tp 3 EchoStar 5 129w AVAIL
TO 387 CI MPEG4 HD Tp 20 ConUS CIEL-2 129w *AVAIL*

MOVE 541 HDPPV MPEG4 HD Tp 6 EchoStar 5 129w AT200?
TO 541 HDPPV MPEG4 HD Tp 24 ConUS CIEL-2 129w *AT200?*

MOVE 542 HDPPV MPEG4 HD Tp 6 EchoStar 5 129w AT200?
TO 542 HDPPV MPEG4 HD Tp 24 ConUS CIEL-2 129w *AT200?*

MOVE 543 HDPPV MPEG4 HD Tp 6 EchoStar 5 129w AT200?
TO 543 HDPPV MPEG4 HD Tp 24 ConUS CIEL-2 129w *AT200?*

MOVE 544 HDPPV MPEG4 HD Tp 6 EchoStar 5 129w AT200?
TO 544 HDPPV MPEG4 HD Tp 24 ConUS CIEL-2 129w *AT200?*

MOVE 4100 TENIS MPEG4 HD Tp 13 EchoStar 5 129w AVAIL HIDE HD MAP 400
TO 4100 TENIS MPEG4 HD Tp 29 ConUS CIEL-2 129w *AVAIL* HIDE HD MAP 400

MOVE 4101 GOLF MPEG4 HD Tp 13 EchoStar 5 129w AVAIL HIDE
TO 4101 GOLF MPEG4 HD Tp 29 ConUS CIEL-2 129w *AVAIL* HIDE

MOVE 4102 NBATV MPEG4 HD Tp 6 EchoStar 5 129w AVAIL HIDE HD MAP 402
TO 4102 NBATV MPEG4 HD Tp 24 ConUS CIEL-2 129w *AVAIL* HIDE HD MAP 402

MOVE 4119 BIO MPEG4 HD Tp 13 EchoStar 5 129w AVAIL HIDE HD MAP 119
TO 4119 BIO MPEG4 HD Tp 29 ConUS CIEL-2 129w *AVAIL* HIDE HD MAP 119

MOVE 4129 BRAVO MPEG4 HD Tp 11 EchoStar 5 129w AVAIL HIDE HD MAP 129
TO 4129 BRAVO MPEG4 HD Tp 26 ConUS CIEL-2 129w *AVAIL* HIDE HD MAP 129

MOVE 4139 TBS MPEG4 HD Tp 6 EchoStar 5 129w AVAIL HIDE HD MAP 139
TO 4139 TBS MPEG4 HD Tp 24 ConUS CIEL-2 129w *AVAIL* HIDE HD MAP 139

MOVE 4142 ESNWS MPEG4 HD Tp 11 EchoStar 5 129w AVAIL HIDE HD MAP 142
TO 4142 ESNWS MPEG4 HD Tp 26 ConUS CIEL-2 129w *AVAIL* HIDE HD MAP 142

MOVE 4151 VS. MPEG4 HD Tp 13 EchoStar 5 129w AVAIL HIDE
TO 4151 VS. MPEG4 HD Tp 29 ConUS CIEL-2 129w *AVAIL* HIDE

MOVE 4152 CBS C MPEG4 HD Tp 3 EchoStar 5 129w AVAIL HIDE HD MAP 152
TO 4152 CBS C MPEG4 HD Tp 20 ConUS CIEL-2 129w *AVAIL* HIDE HD MAP 152

MOVE 4172 DISE MPEG4 HD Tp 11 EchoStar 5 129w AVAIL HIDE HD MAP 172
TO 4172 DISE MPEG4 HD Tp 26 ConUS CIEL-2 129w *AVAIL* HIDE HD MAP 172

MOVE 4174 TDIS MPEG4 HD Tp 11 EchoStar 5 129w AVAIL HIDE HD MAP 174
TO 4174 TDIS MPEG4 HD Tp 26 ConUS CIEL-2 129w *AVAIL* HIDE HD MAP 174

MOVE 4176 TOON MPEG4 HD Tp 11 EchoStar 5 129w AVAIL HIDE HD MAP 176
TO 4176 TOON MPEG4 HD Tp 26 ConUS CIEL-2 129w *AVAIL* HIDE HD MAP 176

MOVE 4180 ABCFM MPEG4 HD Tp 11 EchoStar 5 129w AVAIL HIDE HD MAP 180
TO 4180 ABCFM MPEG4 HD Tp 26 ConUS CIEL-2 129w *AVAIL* HIDE HD MAP 180

MOVE 4187 HMC MPEG4 HD Tp 13 EchoStar 5 129w AVAIL HIDE HD MAP 187
TO 4187 HMC MPEG4 HD Tp 29 ConUS CIEL-2 129w *AVAIL* HIDE HD MAP 187

MOVE 4194 GREEN MPEG4 HD Tp 3 EchoStar 5 129w AVAIL HIDE HD MAP 194
TO 4194 GREEN MPEG4 HD Tp 20 ConUS CIEL-2 129w *AVAIL* HIDE HD MAP 194

MOVE 4200 CNN MPEG4 HD Tp 11 EchoStar 5 129w AVAIL HIDE HD MAP 200
TO 4200 CNN MPEG4 HD Tp 26 ConUS CIEL-2 129w *AVAIL* HIDE HD MAP 200

MOVE 4239 WGN{AMERICA} MPEG4 HD Tp 3 EchoStar 5 129w AVAIL HIDE
TO 4239 WGN{AMERICA} MPEG4 HD Tp 20 ConUS CIEL-2 129w *AVAIL* HIDE

MOVE 4804 TMP34 MPEG4 HD Tp 6 EchoStar 5 129w UNAVAIL HIDE
TO 4804 TMP34 MPEG4 HD Tp 24 ConUS CIEL-2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

MOVE 4806 TMP36 MPEG4 HD Tp 8 EchoStar 5 129w UNAVAIL HIDE
TO 4806 TMP36 MPEG4 HD Tp 25 ConUS CIEL-2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

MOVE 4807 TMP37 MPEG4 HD Tp 11 EchoStar 5 129w UNAVAIL HIDE
TO 4807 TMP37 MPEG4 HD Tp 26 ConUS CIEL-2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

MOVE 4819 TMP49 MPEG4 HD Tp 13 EchoStar 5 129w UNAVAIL HIDE
TO 4819 TMP49 MPEG4 HD Tp 29 ConUS CIEL-2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

MOVE 4820 TMP50 MPEG4 HD Tp 3 EchoStar 5 129w UNAVAIL HIDE
TO 4820 TMP50 MPEG4 HD Tp 20 ConUS CIEL-2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

MOVE 5301 ESNWS MPEG4 HD Tp 11 EchoStar 5 129w AVAIL HIDE
TO 5301 ESNWS MPEG4 HD Tp 26 ConUS CIEL-2 129w *AVAIL* HIDE

MOVE 5309 BRAVO MPEG4 HD Tp 11 EchoStar 5 129w AVAIL HIDE
TO 5309 BRAVO MPEG4 HD Tp 26 ConUS CIEL-2 129w *AVAIL* HIDE

MOVE 5314  CNN MPEG4 HD Tp 11 EchoStar 5 129w AVAIL HIDE
TO 5314 CNN MPEG4 HD Tp 26 ConUS CIEL-2 129w *AVAIL* HIDE

MOVE 5327 WGN{AMERICA} MPEG4 HD Tp 3 EchoStar 5 129w AVAIL HIDE
TO 5327 WGN{AMERICA} MPEG4 HD Tp 20 ConUS CIEL-2 129w *AVAIL* HIDE

MOVE 5335 TOON MPEG4 HD Tp 11 EchoStar 5 129w AVAIL HIDE
TO 5335 TOON MPEG4 HD Tp 26 ConUS CIEL-2 129w *AVAIL* HIDE

MOVE 5339 DISE MPEG4 HD Tp 11 EchoStar 5 129w AVAIL HIDE
TO 5339 DISE MPEG4 HD Tp 26 ConUS CIEL-2 129w *AVAIL* HIDE

MOVE 5341 TDIS MPEG4 HD Tp 11 EchoStar 5 129w AVAIL HIDE
TO 5341 TDIS MPEG4 HD Tp 26 ConUS CIEL-2 129w *AVAIL* HIDE

MOVE 5342 ABCFM MPEG4 HD Tp 11 EchoStar 5 129w AVAIL HIDE
TO 5342 ABCFM MPEG4 HD Tp 26 ConUS CIEL-2 129w *AVAIL* HIDE

MOVE 5352 TBS MPEG4 HD Tp 6 EchoStar 5 129w AVAIL HIDE
TO 5352 TBS MPEG4 HD Tp 24 ConUS CIEL-2 129w *AVAIL* HIDE

MOVE 5409 CSNCA MPEG4 HD Tp 8 EchoStar 5 129w SPORT? HIDE HD MAP 409
TO 5409 CSNCA MPEG4 HD Tp 25 ConUS CIEL-2 129w SPORT? HIDE HD MAP 409

MOVE 5410 ALTUD MPEG4 HD Tp 8 EchoStar 5 129w SPORT? HIDE HD MAP 410
TO 5410 ALTUD MPEG4 HD Tp 25 ConUS CIEL-2 129w SPORT? HIDE HD MAP 410

MOVE 5411 PRIME MPEG4 HD Tp 8 EchoStar 5 129w SPORT? HIDE HD MAP 411
TO 5411 PRIME MPEG4 HD Tp 25 ConUS CIEL-2 129w SPORT? HIDE HD MAP 411

MOVE 5414 FOXRM MPEG4 HD Tp 8 EchoStar 5 129w SPORT? HIDE HD MAP 414
TO 5414 FOXRM MPEG4 HD Tp 25 ConUS CIEL-2 129w SPORT? HIDE HD MAP 414

MOVE 5415 FOXAZ MPEG4 HD Tp 8 EchoStar 5 129w SPORT? HIDE HD MAP 415
TO 5415 FOXAZ MPEG4 HD Tp 25 ConUS CIEL-2 129w SPORT? HIDE HD MAP 415

MOVE 5416 FOXSW MPEG4 HD Tp 8 EchoStar 5 129w SPORT? HIDE HD MAP 416
TO 5416 FOXSW MPEG4 HD Tp 25 ConUS CIEL-2 129w SPORT? HIDE HD MAP 416

MOVE 5417 FOXW MPEG4 HD Tp 8 EchoStar 5 129w SPORT? HIDE HD MAP 417
TO 5417 FOXW MPEG4 HD Tp 25 ConUS CIEL-2 129w SPORT? HIDE HD MAP 417

MOVE 5418 FOXMW MPEG4 HD Tp 8 EchoStar 5 129w SPORT? HIDE HD MAP 418
TO 5418 FOXMW MPEG4 HD Tp 25 ConUS CIEL-2 129w SPORT? HIDE HD MAP 418

MOVE 5420 FOXS MPEG4 HD Tp 8 EchoStar 5 129w SPORT? HIDE HD MAP 420
TO 5420 FOXS MPEG4 HD Tp 25 ConUS CIEL-2 129w SPORT? HIDE HD MAP 420

MOVE 5424 CSNMA MPEG4 HD Tp 8 EchoStar 5 129w SPORT? HIDE HD MAP 424
TO 5424 CSNMA MPEG4 HD Tp 25 ConUS CIEL-2 129w SPORT? HIDE HD MAP 424

MOVE 5425 FOXOH MPEG4 HD Tp 8 EchoStar 5 129w SPORT? HIDE HD MAP 425
TO 5425 FOXOH MPEG4 HD Tp 25 ConUS CIEL-2 129w SPORT? HIDE HD MAP 425

MOVE 5426 FOXNW MPEG4 HD Tp 8 EchoStar 5 129w SPORT? HIDE HD MAP 426
TO 5426 FOXNW MPEG4 HD Tp 25 ConUS CIEL-2 129w SPORT? HIDE HD MAP 426

MOVE 5427 FOXCN MPEG4 HD Tp 8 EchoStar 5 129w SPORT? HIDE HD MAP 427
TO 5427 FOXCN MPEG4 HD Tp 25 ConUS CIEL-2 129w SPORT? HIDE HD MAP 427

MOVE 5428 FOXPT MPEG4 HD Tp 8 EchoStar 5 129w SPORT? HIDE HD MAP 428
TO 5428 FOXPT MPEG4 HD Tp 25 ConUS CIEL-2 129w SPORT? HIDE HD MAP 428

MOVE 5429 CSNCH MPEG4 HD Tp 8 EchoStar 5 129w SPORT? HIDE HD MAP 429
TO 5429 CSNCH MPEG4 HD Tp 25 ConUS CIEL-2 129w SPORT? HIDE HD MAP 429

MOVE 5430 FOXD MPEG4 HD Tp 8 EchoStar 5 129w SPORT? HIDE HD MAP 430
TO 5430 FOXD MPEG4 HD Tp 25 ConUS CIEL-2 129w SPORT? HIDE HD MAP 430

MOVE 5431 STO MPEG4 HD Tp 8 EchoStar 5 129w SPORT? HIDE HD MAP 431
TO 5431 STO MPEG4 HD Tp 25 ConUS CIEL-2 129w SPORT? HIDE HD MAP 431

MOVE 5436 FOXN MPEG4 HD Tp 8 EchoStar 5 129w SPORT? HIDE HD MAP 436
TO 5436 FOXN MPEG4 HD Tp 25 ConUS CIEL-2 129w SPORT? HIDE HD MAP 436

MOVE 5437 SPSOU MPEG4 HD Tp 8 EchoStar 5 129w SPORT? HIDE HD MAP 437
TO 5437 SPSOU MPEG4 HD Tp 25 ConUS CIEL-2 129w SPORT? HIDE HD MAP 437

MOVE 5786 HDSKD MPEG4 HD Tp 8 EchoStar 5 129w UNAVAIL HIDE
TO 5786 HDSKD MPEG4 HD Tp 25 ConUS CIEL-2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

MOVE 5787 HDSKD MPEG4 HD Tp 8 EchoStar 5 129w UNAVAIL HIDE
TO 5787 HDSKD MPEG4 HD Tp 25 ConUS CIEL-2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

MOVE 5788 HDSKD MPEG4 HD Tp 8 EchoStar 5 129w UNAVAIL HIDE
TO 5788 HDSKD MPEG4 HD Tp 25 ConUS CIEL-2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

MOVE 5789 HDSKD MPEG4 HD Tp 8 EchoStar 5 129w UNAVAIL HIDE
TO 5789 HDSKD MPEG4 HD Tp 25 ConUS CIEL-2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

MOVE 5790 HDSKD MPEG4 HD Tp 8 EchoStar 5 129w UNAVAIL HIDE
TO 5790 HDSKD MPEG4 HD Tp 25 ConUS CIEL-2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

MOVE 5793 HDSKD MPEG4 HD Tp 8 EchoStar 5 129w UNAVAIL HIDE
TO 5793 HDSKD MPEG4 HD Tp 25 ConUS CIEL-2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

MOVE 9433 DISE MPEG4 HD Tp 11 EchoStar 5 129w AVAIL HD MAP 172
TO 9433 DISE MPEG4 HD Tp 26 ConUS CIEL-2 129w *AVAIL* HD MAP 172

MOVE 9434 ABCFM MPEG4 HD Tp 11 EchoStar 5 129w AVAIL HD MAP 180
TO 9434 ABCFM MPEG4 HD Tp 26 ConUS CIEL-2 129w *AVAIL* HD MAP 180

MOVE 9436 CNN MPEG4 HD Tp 11 EchoStar 5 129w AVAIL HD MAP 200
TO 9436 CNN MPEG4 HD Tp 26 ConUS CIEL-2 129w *AVAIL* HD MAP 200

MOVE 9440 MAX-W MPEG4 HD Tp 13 EchoStar 5 129w AT100? HD MAP 311
TO 9440 MAX-W MPEG4 HD Tp 29 ConUS CIEL-2 129w *AVAIL* HD MAP 311

MOVE 9441 5-MAX MPEG4 HD Tp 13 EchoStar 5 129w AT100? HD MAP 314
TO 9441 5-MAX MPEG4 HD Tp 29 ConUS CIEL-2 129w *AVAIL* HD MAP 314

MOVE 9442 TENIS MPEG4 HD Tp 13 EchoStar 5 129w AVAIL PREV HD MAP 400
TO 9442 TENIS MPEG4 HD Tp 29 ConUS CIEL-2 129w *AVAIL* PREV HD MAP 400

MOVE 9443 BIO MPEG4 HD Tp 13 EchoStar 5 129w AVAIL HD MAP 119
TO 9443 BIO MPEG4 HD Tp 29 ConUS CIEL-2 129w *AVAIL* HD MAP 119

MOVE 9444 HMC MPEG4 HD Tp 13 EchoStar 5 129w AVAIL HD MAP 187
TO 9444 HMC MPEG4 HD Tp 29 ConUS CIEL-2 129w *AVAIL* HD MAP 187

MOVE 9446 WGN{AMERICA} MPEG4 HD Tp 3 EchoStar 5 129w AVAIL HD MAP 239
TO 9446 WGN{AMERICA} MPEG4 HD Tp 20 ConUS CIEL-2 129w *AVAIL* HD MAP 239

MOVE 9449 TDIS MPEG4 HD Tp 11 EchoStar 5 129w AVAIL HD MAP 174
TO 9449 TDIS MPEG4 HD Tp 26 ConUS CIEL-2 129w *AVAIL* HD MAP 174

MOVE 9457 GREEN MPEG4 HD Tp 3 EchoStar 5 129w AVAIL HIDE HD MAP 194
TO 9457 GREEN MPEG4 HD Tp 20 ConUS CIEL-2 129w *AVAIL* HIDE HD MAP 194

MOVE 9463 TOON MPEG4 HD Tp 11 EchoStar 5 129w AVAIL HD MAP 176
TO 9463 TOON MPEG4 HD Tp 26 ConUS CIEL-2 129w *AVAIL* HD MAP 176

MOVE 9466 VS. MPEG4 HD Tp 13 EchoStar 5 129w AVAIL PREV HD MAP 151
TO 9466 VS. MPEG4 HD Tp 29 ConUS CIEL-2 129w *AVAIL* PREV HD MAP 151

MOVE 9473 GOLF MPEG4 HD Tp 13 EchoStar 5 129w AVAIL HIDE HD MAP 401
TO 9473 GOLF MPEG4 HD Tp 29 ConUS CIEL-2 129w *AVAIL* HIDE HD MAP 401

MOVE 9492 BRAVO MPEG4 HD Tp 11 EchoStar 5 129w AVAIL HD MAP 129
TO 9492 BRAVO MPEG4 HD Tp 26 ConUS CIEL-2 129w *AVAIL* HD MAP 129

MOVE 9494 ESNWS MPEG4 HD Tp 11 EchoStar 5 129w AVAIL HD MAP 142
TO 9494 ESNWS MPEG4 HD Tp 26 ConUS CIEL-2 129w *AVAIL* HD MAP 142

MOVE 9495 CBS C MPEG4 HD Tp 3 EchoStar 5 129w AVAIL HIDE HD MAP 152
TO 9495 CBS C MPEG4 HD Tp 20 ConUS CIEL-2 129w *AVAIL* HIDE HD MAP 152

MOVE 9496 SEDGE MPEG4 HD Tp 3 EchoStar 5 129w AT100? HIDE HD MAP 352
TO 9496 SEDGE MPEG4 HD Tp 20 ConUS CIEL-2 129w *AVAIL* HIDE HD MAP 352

MOVE 9498 STRZW MPEG4 HD Tp 3 EchoStar 5 129w AT100? HIDE HD MAP 351
TO 9498 STRZW MPEG4 HD Tp 20 ConUS CIEL-2 129w *AVAIL* HIDE HD MAP 351

MOVE 9499 TBS MPEG4 HD Tp 6 EchoStar 5 129w AVAIL HD MAP 139
TO 9499 TBS MPEG4 HD Tp 24 ConUS CIEL-2 129w *AVAIL* HD MAP 139

MOVE 9500 BIG10 MPEG4 HD Tp 6 EchoStar 5 129w SPORT? HIDE HD MAP 439
TO 9500 BIG10 MPEG4 HD Tp 24 ConUS CIEL-2 129w SPORT? HIDE HD MAP 439

MOVE 9501 ALT10 MPEG4 HD Tp 8 EchoStar 5 129w SPORT? HIDE
TO 9501 ALT10 MPEG4 HD Tp 25 ConUS CIEL-2 129w SPORT? HIDE

MOVE 9502 ALT10 MPEG4 HD Tp 8 EchoStar 5 129w SPORT? HIDE
TO 9502 ALT10 MPEG4 HD Tp 25 ConUS CIEL-2 129w SPORT? HIDE

MOVE 9503 ALT10 MPEG4 HD Tp 8 EchoStar 5 129w SPORT? HIDE
TO 9503 ALT10 MPEG4 HD Tp 25 ConUS CIEL-2 129w SPORT? HIDE

MOVE 9505 ENCOR MPEG4 HD Tp 3 EchoStar 5 129w AT100? HIDE HD MAP 340
TO 9505 ENCOR MPEG4 HD Tp 20 ConUS CIEL-2 129w *AVAIL* HIDE HD MAP 340

MOVE 9508 NBATV MPEG4 HD Tp 6 EchoStar 5 129w AVAIL HD MAP 402
TO 9508 NBATV MPEG4 HD Tp 24 ConUS CIEL-2 129w *AVAIL* HD MAP 402

MOVE 9509 NBATV MPEG4 HD Tp 6 EchoStar 5 129w SPORT? HIDE HD MAP 560
TO 9509 NBATV MPEG4 HD Tp 24 ConUS CIEL-2 129w SPORT? HIDE HD MAP 560

MOVE 9515 HDALT MPEG4 HD Tp 8 EchoStar 5 129w AT200? HIDE HD MAP 445
TO 9515 HDALT MPEG4 HD Tp 25 ConUS CIEL-2 129w *AT200?* HIDE HD MAP 445

MOVE 9518 HDALT MPEG4 HD Tp 8 EchoStar 5 129w AT200? HIDE HD MAP 442
TO 9518 HDALT MPEG4 HD Tp 25 ConUS CIEL-2 129w *AT200?* HIDE HD MAP 442

MOVE 9519 HDALT MPEG4 HD Tp 8 EchoStar 5 129w AT200? HIDE HD MAP 443
TO 9519 HDALT MPEG4 HD Tp 25 ConUS CIEL-2 129w *AT200?* HIDE HD MAP 443

MOVE 9542 NHLHD MPEG4 HD Tp 8 EchoStar 5 129w AT100? HD MAP 626
TO 9542 NHLHD MPEG4 HD Tp 25 ConUS CIEL-2 129w *AT100?* HD MAP 626

MOVE 9544 NHLHD MPEG4 HD Tp 8 EchoStar 5 129w SPORT? HIDE HD MAP 628
TO 9544 NHLHD MPEG4 HD Tp 25 ConUS CIEL-2 129w SPORT? HIDE HD MAP 628

MOVE 9547 NHLHD MPEG4 HD Tp 8 EchoStar 5 129w SPORT? HIDE HD MAP 631
TO 9547 NHLHD MPEG4 HD Tp 25 ConUS CIEL-2 129w SPORT? HIDE HD MAP 631

MOVE 9549 NHLHD MPEG4 HD Tp 8 EchoStar 5 129w SPORT? HIDE HD MAP 633
TO 9549 NHLHD MPEG4 HD Tp 25 ConUS CIEL-2 129w SPORT? HIDE HD MAP 633

MOVE 9550 NHLHD MPEG4 HD Tp 8 EchoStar 5 129w SPORT? HIDE HD MAP 634
TO 9550 NHLHD MPEG4 HD Tp 25 ConUS CIEL-2 129w SPORT? HIDE HD MAP 634

MOVE 9551 NHLHD MPEG4 HD Tp 8 EchoStar 5 129w SPORT? HIDE HD MAP 635
TO 9551 NHLHD MPEG4 HD Tp 25 ConUS CIEL-2 129w SPORT? HIDE HD MAP 635

MOVE 9552 NHLHD MPEG4 HD Tp 8 EchoStar 5 129w SPORT? HIDE HD MAP 636
TO 9552 NHLHD MPEG4 HD Tp 25 ConUS CIEL-2 129w SPORT? HIDE HD MAP 636

MOVE 9553 NHLHD MPEG4 HD Tp 8 EchoStar 5 129w SPORT? HIDE HD MAP 637
TO 9553 NHLHD MPEG4 HD Tp 25 ConUS CIEL-2 129w SPORT? HIDE HD MAP 637

MOVE 9555 NHLHD MPEG4 HD Tp 8 EchoStar 5 129w SPORT? HIDE HD MAP 639
TO 9555 NHLHD MPEG4 HD Tp 25 ConUS CIEL-2 129w SPORT? HIDE HD MAP 639

MOVE 9562 NBAHD MPEG4 HD Tp 8 EchoStar 5 129w SPORT? HIDE HD MAP 562
TO 9562 NBAHD MPEG4 HD Tp 25 ConUS CIEL-2 129w SPORT? HIDE HD MAP 562

MOVE 9564 NBAHD MPEG4 HD Tp 8 EchoStar 5 129w SPORT? HIDE HD MAP 564
TO 9564 NBAHD MPEG4 HD Tp 25 ConUS CIEL-2 129w SPORT? HIDE HD MAP 564

MOVE 9565 NBAHD MPEG4 HD Tp 8 EchoStar 5 129w SPORT? HIDE HD MAP 565
TO 9565 NBAHD MPEG4 HD Tp 25 ConUS CIEL-2 129w SPORT? HIDE HD MAP 565

MOVE 9568 NBAHD MPEG4 HD Tp 8 EchoStar 5 129w SPORT? HIDE HD MAP 568
TO 9568 NBAHD MPEG4 HD Tp 25 ConUS CIEL-2 129w SPORT? HIDE HD MAP 568

MOVE 9569 NBAHD MPEG4 HD Tp 8 EchoStar 5 129w SPORT? HIDE HD MAP 569
TO 9569 NBAHD MPEG4 HD Tp 25 ConUS CIEL-2 129w SPORT? HIDE HD MAP 569

MOVE 9570 NBAHD MPEG4 HD Tp 8 EchoStar 5 129w SPORT? HIDE HD MAP 570
TO 9570 NBAHD MPEG4 HD Tp 25 ConUS CIEL-2 129w SPORT? HIDE HD MAP 570

MOVE 9571 NBAHD MPEG4 HD Tp 8 EchoStar 5 129w SPORT? HIDE HD MAP 571
TO 9571 NBAHD MPEG4 HD Tp 25 ConUS CIEL-2 129w SPORT? HIDE HD MAP 571

MOVE 9572 NBAHD MPEG4 HD Tp 8 EchoStar 5 129w SPORT? HIDE HD MAP 572
TO 9572 NBAHD MPEG4 HD Tp 25 ConUS CIEL-2 129w SPORT? HIDE HD MAP 572

MOVE 36701 MTDTA UNKNOWN Tp 13 EchoStar 5 129w AT100?
TO 36701 MTDTA UNKNOWN Tp 29 ConUS CIEL-2 129w *AT100?*

MOVE 36852 DNL11 UNKNOWN Tp 8 EchoStar 5 129w AT100?
TO 36852 DNL11 UNKNOWN Tp 25 ConUS CIEL-2 129w *AT100?*

TRANSPONDER CHANGES

DELETE Tp 3 EchoStar 5 129w ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE Tp 6 EchoStar 5 129w ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE Tp 8 EchoStar 5 129w ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE Tp 11 EchoStar 5 129w ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE Tp 13 EchoStar 5 129w ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

ADD Tp 20 ConUS CIEL-2 129w 8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

ADD Tp 24 ConUS CIEL-2 129w 8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

ADD Tp 25 ConUS CIEL-2 129w 8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

ADD Tp 26 ConUS CIEL-2 129w 8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

ADD Tp 29 ConUS CIEL-2 129w 8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

110 CHANGE(S) 6511 CHANNELS IN THE SYSTEM

Need signal levels on the new Tps


----------



## angiecopus (May 18, 2004)

i see 9477 in red too. we have to pay for foxnews hd?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

FOX News HD now is working on my system.


----------



## levibluewa (Aug 13, 2005)

is alive! Didn't notice any spotbeams, like 4, not quite there yet! Did notice tps 24,29,etc. No time right now or I'd post the new signal levels. I'll do that later.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

This morning I have Fox News HD mapped down to 205. Fox Business News at 206 but it's SD only. Showing on both my 622s.


----------



## DustoMan (Jul 16, 2005)

JohnH said:


> These may have moved to Ciel-2:


So is Ciel-2 officially active, online, and serving channels to subscribers?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

DustoMan said:


> So is Ciel-2 officially active, online, and serving channels to subscribers?


At least partially online.


----------



## DustoMan (Jul 16, 2005)

JohnH said:


> At least partially online.


Sweet!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

JohnH said:


> FOX News HD now is working on my system.


Yep. Looks like they turned it on one account at a time.


----------



## HDONLY (Mar 6, 2007)

Is FoxB in HD, or is just Fox News?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

HDONLY said:


> Is FoxB in HD, or is just Fox News?


FoxB in HD has not shown up.


----------



## HDONLY (Mar 6, 2007)

JohnH said:


> FoxB in HD has not shown up.


Thanks, Do you think they will turn on more HD this week to make up for the dirty little switcharoo they pulled Saturday night?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

HDONLY said:


> Thanks, Do you think they will turn on more HD this week to make up for the dirty little switcharoo they pulled Saturday night?


They probably don't have the same opinion about that switcheroo. They may turn on some HD eitherway.


----------



## newsman (Nov 21, 2006)

Fox news HD is on my system. I only sub to AT100. Is this temporary? I don't normally get Fox News.


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

With all this Fox talk, I wonder if we'll finally get SPEED HD? The only Fox station we'd ever watch! 

As for Las Vegas locals in HD, we are still waiting......... and getting very very bored and impatient.


----------



## anex80 (Jul 29, 2005)

Can anyone confirm which TurboHD package Fox News is included in?


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

I could care less about Fox news but all these moves finally to CIEL-2 will hopefully solve all my dropout issues. I can't wait to actually see a Discovery Channel show in it's entirety again =)


----------



## sethwell (Sep 19, 2008)

James Long said:


> Channels "Off Air" in EPG at 3:00am ET (a sign of shuffling) ...
> 
> 9433 Disney, 9434 ABC Fam, 9436 CNN, 9440 Max-W, 9441 5-Max, 9442 Tennis, 9443 Bio, 9444 HMC, 9446 WGN, 9449 Toon Dis, 9457 Green, 9463 Toon, 9473 Golf, 9492 Bravo, 9494 ESPN News, 9495 CBS CS, 9496 StarzEdge, 9498 StarzW, 9499 TBS, 9500 Big 10, 9505 Encore, 9508 NBATV plus 387 CI (and probably a couple more).
> 
> ...


james, what happens to a timer when they shuffle channels? will the timer be updated when the update comes down to our receivers or does it mess them up. i don't think i have ever had an issue before but i'm sure i have many a timer in position with some of those channels you have listed. curious here. thanks


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Any timer would likely fail. With name based recording the "Incorrect Event" of "Off Air" would not be recorded. If the recording was in progress when the EPG change hit it would probably fail at the moment the signal died.

20-30 HD channels off the air at midnight PT ... someone probably had a timer set. Any reports?


----------



## sethwell (Sep 19, 2008)

James Long said:


> Any timer would likely fail. With name based recording the "Incorrect Event" of "Off Air" would not be recorded. If the recording was in progress when the EPG change hit it would probably fail at the moment the signal died.
> 
> 20-30 HD channels off the air at midnight PT ... someone probably had a timer set. Any reports?


actually i should have said, what will happen to the timers after the channels change? will the timer just remap to the new channel or will i have to go through and redo all affected timers? i figured that if a timer was going and they changed the channel that timer was on then it would be affected but i was more curious to what would happen to them in the future. thanks for your reply though. you help us out quite a bit here.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

After a transponder change you should be fine. The only time you would have to worry is if the channel changed channel number or went off the air completely.


----------



## sethwell (Sep 19, 2008)

James Long said:


> After a transponder change you should be fine. The only time you would have to worry is if the channel changed channel number or went off the air completely.


that is what i was thinking, i could only imagine the call volume to tech support if they did not adjust timer info after swapping a channel. thanks james


----------



## kucharsk (Sep 20, 2006)

FoxB HD just showed up on my guide at 206 and 9476.


----------



## jefbal99 (Sep 7, 2007)

kucharsk said:


> FoxB HD just showed up on my guide at 206 and 9476.


Just guide data or a live channel?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It is ALIVE!


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

James Long said:


> It is ALIVE!


No, it ain't.


----------



## quizzer (Aug 29, 2006)

newsman said:


> Fox news HD is on my system. I only sub to AT100. Is this temporary? I don't normally get Fox News.


I too need answer to this.

Thanks


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

quizzer said:


> I too need answer to this.
> 
> Thanks


I think if you look on the website it says 100 bronze now.


----------



## quizzer (Aug 29, 2006)

JohnH said:


> I think if you look on the website it says 100 bronze now.


Thanks John. Its good to know that Fox news HD is availabe on Bronze HD even though Fox News is not available on Top 100.

Will it be the same for Fox Business as well? Will the HD be available on Bronze?

Thanks


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

I think same website says Gold


----------



## thriftshop11 (Apr 18, 2006)

CoriBright said:


> With all this Fox talk, I wonder if we'll finally get SPEED HD? The only Fox station we'd ever watch!
> 
> As for Las Vegas locals in HD, we are still waiting......... and getting very very bored and impatient.


Dear Customer,

Thank you for your e-mail. Specific information regarding your request for Speed Channel HD is not currently available. We would like to add that channel, to make viewers like you happy, but we do not know if or when this will happen. We will gladly forward your request to our Programming Department for further consideration.

We thank you for your input as we continually review our options in order to provide a compelling lineup for our viewers. Please stay tuned for consumer Charlie Chats that are broadcast monthly on Channel 101 or logon to our website for future programming announcements.

We thank you for allowing us to be of assistance to you. If you have any further questions or concerns, please refer to dishnetwork or reply to this email.

Sincerely,

Xxxxxxx X.

TID:XX-Xxxxxxxx

DISH Network eCare

Please include all previous correspondence when replying.

Psssssssst, Dish, Speed Week starts in less than a week...........

I said, Speed Week starts in less than a week.....

Yo, Mr Ergen,...Speed Week starts in less than a week!

__________________


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

*UPLINK ACTIVITY: SAMPLE TAKEN 02-04-2009 13:27:00 TO 02-04-2009 13:28:06 ET*

* 2 ADD(S)*

ADD 134 SHNBC MPEG2 SD Tp 11 EchoStar 7 119w *AT100?* PREV

ADD 134 SHNBC MPEG4 SD Tp 12 EchoStar 8 77w *AT100?* PREV

* 35 CHANGE(S)*

CHNG 205 FXNWS MPEG2 SD Tp 6 EchoStar 7 119w AT200?
TO 205 FXNWS MPEG2 SD Tp 6 EchoStar 7 119w *AT200?* PREV

CHNG 205 FXNWS MPEG4 SD Tp 3 EchoStar 6 72.7w AT200?
TO 205 FXNWS MPEG4 SD Tp 3 EchoStar 6 72.7w *AT200?* PREV

CHNG 400 TENIS MPEG2 SD Tp 5 EchoStar 11 110w AT250? PREV
TO 400 TENIS MPEG2 SD Tp 5 EchoStar 11 110w *AT250?*

CHNG 400 TENIS MPEG4 SD Tp 29 EchoStar 8 77w AT250? PREV
TO 400 TENIS MPEG4 SD Tp 29 EchoStar 8 77w *AT250?*

CHNG 574 NDTV MPEG2 SD Tp 8 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE
TO 574 NDTV MPEG2 SD Tp 8 EchoStar 3 61.5w *AVAIL*

CHNG 574 NDTV MPEG2 SD Tp 2 Anik-F3 118.7w UNAVAIL HIDE
TO 574 NDTV MPEG2 SD Tp 2 Anik-F3 118.7w *AVAIL*

CHNG 575 SAB MPEG2 SD Tp 18 EchoStar 3 61.5w AVAIL PREV
TO 575 SAB MPEG2 SD Tp 18 EchoStar 3 61.5w *AVAIL*

CHNG 575 SAB MPEG2 SD Tp 24 Anik-F3 118.7w AVAIL PREV
TO 575 SAB MPEG2 SD Tp 24 Anik-F3 118.7w *AVAIL*

CHNG 588 BLUE MPEG2 SD Tp 31 EchoStar 3 61.5w AVAIL PREV
TO 588 BLUE MPEG2 SD Tp 31 EchoStar 3 61.5w *AVAIL* HIDE

CHNG 588 BLUE MPEG2 SD Tp 27 EchoStar 1 148w AVAIL PREV
TO 588 BLUE MPEG2 SD Tp 27 EchoStar 1 148w *AVAIL* HIDE

CHNG 588 BLUE MPEG2 SD Tp 20 Anik-F3 118.7w AVAIL PREV
TO 588 BLUE MPEG2 SD Tp 20 Anik-F3 118.7w *AVAIL*

CHNG 712 RTR MPEG2 SD Tp 24 Anik-F3 118.7w AVAIL
TO 712 RTR MPEG2 SD Tp 24 Anik-F3 118.7w *AVAIL* PREV

CHNG 747 ARYOW MPEG2 SD Tp 27 Anik-F3 118.7w AVAIL PREV
TO 747 ARYOW MPEG2 SD Tp 27 Anik-F3 118.7w *AVAIL*

CHNG 749 RKINO MPEG2 SD Tp 27 Anik-F3 118.7w AVAIL PREV
TO 749 RKINO MPEG2 SD Tp 27 Anik-F3 118.7w *AVAIL*

CHNG 756 RDSLZ MPEG AUDIO Tp 22 Anik-F3 118.7w UNAVAIL HIDE
TO 756 RDSLZ MPEG AUDIO Tp 22 Anik-F3 118.7w *AVAIL* HIDE

CHNG 818 ATN MPEG2 SD Tp 19 Anik-F3 118.7w AVAIL PREV
TO 818 ATN MPEG2 SD Tp 19 Anik-F3 118.7w *AVAIL*

CHNG 5131 KUAC3{FAIRBANKS, AK} MPEG4 SD Tp 13 EchoStar 1 148w UNAVAIL HIDE
TO 5131 KUAC3{FAIRBANKS, AK} MPEG4 SD Tp 13 EchoStar 1 148w *AVAIL* HIDE

CHNG 7082 WBME{RACINE, WI} MPEG4 SD Tp 9 Spot 14 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 49
TO 7082 WBME{RACINE, WI} MPEG4 SD Tp 9 Spot 14 Rainbow 1 61.5w *AVAIL* HIDE MAP 49

CHNG 7172 WMAV{OXFORD, MS} MPEG4 SD Tp 5 Spot 19 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 18
TO 7172 WMAV{OXFORD, MS} MPEG4 SD Tp 5 Spot 19 Rainbow 1 61.5w *AVAIL* HIDE MAP 18

CHNG 7174 WTWV{MEMPHIS, TN} MPEG4 SD Tp 5 Spot 19 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 14
TO 7174 WTWV{MEMPHIS, TN} MPEG4 SD Tp 5 Spot 19 Rainbow 1 61.5w *AVAIL* HIDE MAP 14

CHNG 7950 KTWO{CASPER, WY} MPEG2 SD Tp 21 EchoStar 1 148w AVAIL HIDE MAP 2
TO 7950 KTWO{CASPER, WY} MPEG2 SD Tp 21 EchoStar 1 148w *AVAIL* HIDE

CHNG 7951 KGWC{CASPER, WY} MPEG2 SD Tp 21 EchoStar 1 148w AVAIL HIDE MAP 14
TO 7951 KGWC{CASPER, WY} MPEG2 SD Tp 21 EchoStar 1 148w *AVAIL* HIDE

CHNG 7952 KCWY{CASPER, WY} MPEG2 SD Tp 21 EchoStar 1 148w AVAIL HIDE MAP 13
TO 7952 KCWY{CASPER, WY} MPEG2 SD Tp 21 EchoStar 1 148w *AVAIL* HIDE

CHNG 7953 KFNB{CASPER, WY} MPEG2 SD Tp 21 EchoStar 1 148w AVAIL HIDE MAP 20
TO 7953 KFNB{CASPER, WY} MPEG2 SD Tp 21 EchoStar 1 148w *AVAIL* HIDE

CHNG 8331 KAZT{PRESCOTT, AZ} MPEG2 SD Tp 20 Spot 35 EchoStar 10 110w AVAIL HIDE MAP2 27
TO 8331 KAZT{PRESCOTT, AZ} MPEG2 SD Tp 20 Spot 35 EchoStar 10 110w *AVAIL* HIDE MAP2 7

CHNG 8717 WLLA{KALAMAZOO, MI} MPEG4 SD Tp 15 Spot 14 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 64
TO 8717 WLLA{KALAMAZOO, MI} MPEG4 SD Tp 15 Spot 14 Rainbow 1 61.5w *AVAIL* HIDE MAP2 64

CHNG 8761 WRAY{WILSON, NC} MPEG4 SD Tp 3 Spot 15 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 30
TO 8761 WRAY{WILSON, NC} MPEG4 SD Tp 3 Spot 15 Rainbow 1 61.5w *AVAIL* HIDE MAP2 30

CHNG 8786 WMFP{LAWRENCE, MA} MPEG4 SD Tp 5 Spot 16 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 62
TO 8786 WMFP{LAWRENCE, MA} MPEG4 SD Tp 5 Spot 16 Rainbow 1 61.5w *AVAIL* HIDE MAP 62

CHNG 8875 WTCE{FORT PIERCE, FL} MPEG4 SD Tp 1 Spot 12 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 21
TO 8875 WTCE{FORT PIERCE, FL} MPEG4 SD Tp 1 Spot 12 Rainbow 1 61.5w *AVAIL* HIDE MAP2 21

CHNG 9059 WJEB{JACKSONVILLE, FL} MPEG4 SD Tp 5 EchoStar 8 77w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 59
TO 9059 WJEB{JACKSONVILLE, FL} MPEG4 SD Tp 5 EchoStar 8 77w *AVAIL* HIDE MAP2 59

CHNG 9118 KDMI{DES MOINES, IA} MPEG4 SD Tp 15 Spot 18 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 56
TO 9118 KDMI{DES MOINES, IA} MPEG4 SD Tp 15 Spot 18 Rainbow 1 61.5w *AVAIL* HIDE MAP 56

CHNG 9442 TENIS MPEG4 HD Tp 16 EchoStar 3 61.5w AVAIL PREV HD MAP 400
TO 9442 TENIS MPEG4 HD Tp 16 EchoStar 3 61.5w *AVAIL* HD MAP 400

CHNG 9442 TENIS MPEG4 HD Tp 29 ConUS CIEL-2 129w AVAIL PREV HD MAP 400
TO 9442 TENIS MPEG4 HD Tp 29 ConUS CIEL-2 129w *AVAIL* HD MAP 400

CHNG 9645 LF1 MPEG2 SD Tp 10 EchoStar 11 110w AT100? PREV
TO 9645 LF1 MPEG2 SD Tp 10 EchoStar 11 110w *AT100?* PREV MAP2 72

CHNG 9645 LF1 MPEG4 SD Tp 29 EchoStar 8 77w AT100? PREV
TO 9645 LF1 MPEG4 SD Tp 29 EchoStar 8 77w *AT100?* PREV MAP2 72

* 6 DELETE(S)*

DEL 621 ARYDI MPEG2 SD Tp 18 EchoStar 3 61.5w AVAIL HIDE

DEL 651 ARYOW MPEG2 SD Tp 18 EchoStar 3 61.5w AVAIL HIDE

DEL 903 AAGTV MPEG2 SD Tp 18 EchoStar 3 61.5w AVAIL

DEL 6103 ARYDI MPEG2 SD Tp 8 EchoStar 3 61.5w AVAIL HIDE

DEL 6105 ARYOW MPEG2 SD Tp 31 EchoStar 3 61.5w AVAIL HIDE

DEL 6111 AAGTV MPEG2 SD Tp 31 EchoStar 3 61.5w AVAIL HIDE

43 CHANGE(S) 6507 CHANNELS IN THE SYSTEM


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

*UPLINK ACTIVITY: SAMPLE TAKEN 02-05-2009 03:02:00 TO 02-05-2009 03:03:06 ET*

* 92 MOVE(S) (May include other changes as well.)*

MOVE 374 SMITH MPEG4 HD Tp 7 EchoStar 5 129w AVAIL
TO 374 SMITH MPEG4 HD Tp 17 ConUS CIEL-2 129w *AVAIL*

MOVE 385 MGM MPEG4 HD Tp 7 EchoStar 5 129w AVAIL
TO 385 MGM MPEG4 HD Tp 17 ConUS CIEL-2 129w *AVAIL*

MOVE 394 WFN MPEG4 HD Tp 7 EchoStar 5 129w AVAIL
TO 394 WFN MPEG4 HD Tp 17 ConUS CIEL-2 129w *AVAIL*

MOVE 4208 CNBC MPEG4 HD Tp 7 EchoStar 5 129w AVAIL HIDE HD MAP 208
TO 4208 CNBC MPEG4 HD Tp 17 ConUS CIEL-2 129w *AVAIL* HIDE HD MAP 208

MOVE 4214 TWC MPEG4 HD Tp 7 EchoStar 5 129w AVAIL HIDE HD MAP 214
TO 4214 TWC MPEG4 HD Tp 17 ConUS CIEL-2 129w *AVAIL* HIDE HD MAP 214

MOVE 4215 TRV MPEG4 HD Tp 7 EchoStar 5 129w AVAIL HIDE HD MAP 215
TO 4215 TRV MPEG4 HD Tp 17 ConUS CIEL-2 129w *AVAIL* HIDE HD MAP 215

MOVE 4274 SMITH MPEG4 HD Tp 7 EchoStar 5 129w AVAIL HIDE
TO 4274 SMITH MPEG4 HD Tp 17 ConUS CIEL-2 129w *AVAIL* HIDE

MOVE 4285 MGM MPEG4 HD Tp 7 EchoStar 5 129w AVAIL HIDE
TO 4285 MGM MPEG4 HD Tp 17 ConUS CIEL-2 129w *AVAIL* HIDE

MOVE 4294 WFN MPEG4 HD Tp 7 EchoStar 5 129w AVAIL HIDE
TO 4294 WFN MPEG4 HD Tp 17 ConUS CIEL-2 129w *AVAIL* HIDE

MOVE 4809 TMP39 MPEG4 HD Tp 14 EchoStar 5 129w UNAVAIL HIDE
TO 4809 TMP39 MPEG4 HD Tp 28 ConUS CIEL-2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

MOVE 4812 TMP42 MPEG4 HD Tp 14 EchoStar 5 129w UNAVAIL HIDE
TO 4812 TMP42 MPEG4 HD Tp 28 ConUS CIEL-2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

MOVE 4813 TMP43 MPEG4 HD Tp 14 EchoStar 5 129w UNAVAIL HIDE
TO 4813 TMP43 MPEG4 HD Tp 28 ConUS CIEL-2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

MOVE 4814 TMP44 MPEG4 HD Tp 14 EchoStar 5 129w UNAVAIL HIDE
TO 4814 TMP44 MPEG4 HD Tp 28 ConUS CIEL-2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

MOVE 4815 TMP45 MPEG4 HD Tp 14 EchoStar 5 129w UNAVAIL HIDE
TO 4815 TMP45 MPEG4 HD Tp 28 ConUS CIEL-2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

MOVE 4816 TMP46 MPEG4 HD Tp 14 EchoStar 5 129w UNAVAIL HIDE
TO 4816 TMP46 MPEG4 HD Tp 28 ConUS CIEL-2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

MOVE 4827 TMP57 MPEG4 HD Tp 7 EchoStar 5 129w UNAVAIL HIDE
TO 4827 TMP57 MPEG4 HD Tp 17 ConUS CIEL-2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

MOVE 5366 TRV MPEG4 HD Tp 7 EchoStar 5 129w AVAIL HIDE
TO 5366 TRV MPEG4 HD Tp 17 ConUS CIEL-2 129w *AVAIL* HIDE

MOVE 5367 TWC MPEG4 HD Tp 7 EchoStar 5 129w AVAIL HIDE
TO 5367 TWC MPEG4 HD Tp 17 ConUS CIEL-2 129w *AVAIL* HIDE

MOVE 5368 CNBC MPEG4 HD Tp 7 EchoStar 5 129w AVAIL HIDE
TO 5368 CNBC MPEG4 HD Tp 17 ConUS CIEL-2 129w *AVAIL* HIDE

MOVE 5369 MGM MPEG4 HD Tp 7 EchoStar 5 129w AVAIL HIDE
TO 5369 MGM MPEG4 HD Tp 17 ConUS CIEL-2 129w *AVAIL* HIDE

MOVE 5371 SMITH MPEG4 HD Tp 7 EchoStar 5 129w AVAIL HIDE
TO 5371 SMITH MPEG4 HD Tp 17 ConUS CIEL-2 129w *AVAIL* HIDE

MOVE 5372 WFN MPEG4 HD Tp 7 EchoStar 5 129w AVAIL HIDE
TO 5372 WFN MPEG4 HD Tp 17 ConUS CIEL-2 129w *AVAIL* HIDE

MOVE 5840 SPRKY MPEG2 SD Tp 17 ConUS CIEL-2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE
TO 5840 SPRKY MPEG2 SD Tp 21 ConUS CIEL-2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

MOVE 5841 INFO MPEG2 SD Tp 17 ConUS CIEL-2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE
TO 5841 INFO MPEG2 SD Tp 21 ConUS CIEL-2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

MOVE 5842 INFO9 UNKNOWN Tp 17 ConUS CIEL-2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE
TO 5842 INFO9 UNKNOWN Tp 21 ConUS CIEL-2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

MOVE 5845 SPRKY MPEG2 SD Tp 17 ConUS CIEL-2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE
TO 5845 SPRKY MPEG2 SD Tp 21 ConUS CIEL-2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

MOVE 5846 INFO MPEG2 SD Tp 17 ConUS CIEL-2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE
TO 5846 INFO MPEG2 SD Tp 21 ConUS CIEL-2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

MOVE 5847 INFO9 SD TV Tp 17 ConUS CIEL-2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE
TO 5847 INFO9 SD TV Tp 21 ConUS CIEL-2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

MOVE 5992 TEMP2 SD TV Tp 17 ConUS CIEL-2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE
TO 5992 TEMP2 SD TV Tp 21 ConUS CIEL-2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

MOVE 6330 KMGH{DENVER, CO} MPEG4 HD Tp 2 EchoStar 5 129w AVAIL HIDE HD MAP 7
TO 6330 KMGH{DENVER, CO} MPEG4 HD TID 4004 Tp 4 SPOT 19 Ciel 2 129w *AVAIL* HIDE HD MAP 7

MOVE 6331 KCNC{DENVER, CO} MPEG4 HD Tp 2 EchoStar 5 129w AVAIL HIDE HD MAP 4
TO 6331 KCNC{DENVER, CO} MPEG4 HD TID 4004 Tp 4 SPOT 19 Ciel 2 129w *AVAIL* HIDE HD MAP 4

MOVE 6332 KUSA{DENVER, CO} MPEG4 HD Tp 2 EchoStar 5 129w AVAIL HIDE HD MAP 9
TO 6332 KUSA{DENVER, CO} MPEG4 HD TID 4004 Tp 4 SPOT 19 Ciel 2 129w *AVAIL* HIDE HD MAP 9

MOVE 6333 KDVR{DENVER, CO} MPEG4 HD Tp 2 EchoStar 5 129w AVAIL HIDE HD MAP 31
TO 6333 KDVR{DENVER, CO} MPEG4 HD TID 4004 Tp 4 SPOT 19 Ciel 2 129w *AVAIL* HIDE HD MAP 31

MOVE 6334 KWGN{DENVER, CO} MPEG4 HD Tp 2 EchoStar 5 129w AVAIL HIDE HD MAP 2
TO 6334 KWGN{DENVER, CO} MPEG4 HD TID 4004 Tp 4 SPOT 19 Ciel 2 129w *AVAIL* HIDE HD MAP 2

MOVE 6340 WKRN{NASHVILLE, TN} MPEG4 HD Tp 10 EchoStar 5 129w AVAIL HIDE MAP 2
TO 6340 WKRN{NASHVILLE, TN} MPEG4 HD Tp 14 EchoStar 5 129w *AVAIL* HIDE MAP 2

MOVE 6341 WTVF{NASHVILLE, TN} MPEG4 HD Tp 10 EchoStar 5 129w AVAIL HIDE MAP 5
TO 6341 WTVF{NASHVILLE, TN} MPEG4 HD Tp 14 EchoStar 5 129w *AVAIL* HIDE MAP 5

MOVE 6342 WSMV{NASHVILLE, TN} MPEG4 HD Tp 9 EchoStar 5 129w AVAIL HIDE MAP 4
TO 6342 WSMV{NASHVILLE, TN} MPEG4 HD Tp 14 EchoStar 5 129w *AVAIL* HIDE MAP 4

MOVE 6343 WZTV{NASHVILLE, TN} MPEG4 HD Tp 9 EchoStar 5 129w AVAIL HIDE MAP 17
TO 6343 WZTV{NASHVILLE, TN} MPEG4 HD Tp 14 EchoStar 5 129w *AVAIL* HIDE MAP 17

MOVE 6365 WSB{ATLANTA, GA} MPEG4 HD Tp 4 EchoStar 5 129w AVAIL HIDE HD MAP 2
TO 6365 WSB{ATLANTA, GA} MPEG4 HD TID 4504 Tp 4 SPOT 43 Ciel 2 129w *AVAIL* HIDE HD MAP 2

MOVE 6366 WGCL{ATLANTA, GA} MPEG4 HD Tp 4 EchoStar 5 129w AVAIL HIDE HD MAP 46
TO 6366 WGCL{ATLANTA, GA} MPEG4 HD TID 4504 Tp 4 SPOT 43 Ciel 2 129w *AVAIL* HIDE HD MAP 46

MOVE 6367 WXIA{ATLANTA, GA} MPEG4 HD Tp 4 EchoStar 5 129w AVAIL HIDE HD MAP 11
TO 6367 WXIA{ATLANTA, GA} MPEG4 HD TID 4504 Tp 4 SPOT 43 Ciel 2 129w *AVAIL* HIDE HD MAP 11

MOVE 6368 WAGA{ATLANTA, GA} MPEG4 HD Tp 4 EchoStar 5 129w AVAIL HIDE HD MAP 5
TO 6368 WAGA{ATLANTA, GA} MPEG4 HD TID 4504 Tp 4 SPOT 43 Ciel 2 129w *AVAIL* HIDE HD MAP 5

MOVE 6369 WPCH{ATLANTA, GA} MPEG4 HD Tp 4 EchoStar 5 129w AVAIL HIDE HD MAP 17
TO 6369 WPCH{ATLANTA, GA} MPEG4 HD TID 4504 Tp 4 SPOT 43 Ciel 2 129w *AVAIL* HIDE HD MAP 17

MOVE 6377 KMBC{KANSAS CITY, MO} MPEG4 HD Tp 4 EchoStar 5 129w AVAIL HIDE HD MAP 9
TO 6377 KMBC{KANSAS CITY, MO} MPEG4 HD TID 4404 Tp 4 SPOT 29 Ciel 2 129w *AVAIL* HIDE HD MAP 9

MOVE 6378 KCTV{KANSAS CITY, MO} MPEG4 HD Tp 4 EchoStar 5 129w AVAIL HIDE HD MAP 5
TO 6378 KCTV{KANSAS CITY, MO} MPEG4 HD TID 4404 Tp 4 SPOT 29 Ciel 2 129w *AVAIL* HIDE HD MAP 5

MOVE 6379 KSHB{KANSAS CITY, MO} MPEG4 HD Tp 12 EchoStar 5 129w AVAIL HIDE HD MAP 41
TO 6379 KSHB{KANSAS CITY, MO} MPEG4 HD TID 4404 Tp 4 SPOT 29 Ciel 2 129w *AVAIL* HIDE HD MAP 41

MOVE 6380 WDAF{KANSAS CITY, MO} MPEG4 HD Tp 12 EchoStar 5 129w AVAIL HIDE HD MAP 4
TO 6380 WDAF{KANSAS CITY, MO} MPEG4 HD TID 4404 Tp 4 SPOT 29 Ciel 2 129w *AVAIL* HIDE HD MAP 4

MOVE 6381 KCWE{KANSAS CITY, MO} MPEG4 HD Tp 4 EchoStar 5 129w AVAIL HIDE HD MAP 29
TO 6381 KCWE{KANSAS CITY, MO} MPEG4 HD TID 4404 Tp 4 SPOT 29 Ciel 2 129w *AVAIL* HIDE HD MAP 29

MOVE 7041 WJET{ERIE, PA} MPEG2 SD Tp 21 ConUS CIEL-2 129w AVAIL HIDE MAP 24
TO 7041 WJET{ERIE, PA} MPEG2 SD TID 4306 Tp 6 SPOT 25 Ciel 2 129w *AVAIL* HIDE MAP 24

MOVE 7042 WSEE{ERIE, PA} MPEG2 SD Tp 21 ConUS CIEL-2 129w AVAIL HIDE MAP 5
TO 7042 WSEE{ERIE, PA} MPEG2 SD TID 4306 Tp 6 SPOT 25 Ciel 2 129w *AVAIL* HIDE MAP 5

MOVE 7043 WICU{ERIE, PA} MPEG2 SD Tp 21 ConUS CIEL-2 129w AVAIL HIDE MAP 12
TO 7043 WICU{ERIE, PA} MPEG2 SD TID 4306 Tp 6 SPOT 25 Ciel 2 129w *AVAIL* HIDE MAP 12

MOVE 7044 WFXP{ERIE, PA} MPEG2 SD Tp 21 ConUS CIEL-2 129w AVAIL HIDE MAP 66
TO 7044 WFXP{ERIE, PA} MPEG2 SD TID 4306 Tp 6 SPOT 25 Ciel 2 129w *AVAIL* HIDE MAP 66

MOVE 7047 WQLN{ERIE, PA} MPEG2 SD Tp 21 ConUS CIEL-2 129w AVAIL HIDE MAP 54
TO 7047 WQLN{ERIE, PA} MPEG2 SD TID 4306 Tp 6 SPOT 25 Ciel 2 129w *AVAIL* HIDE MAP 54

MOVE 7200 WSYX{COLUMBUS, OH} MPEG2 SD Tp 21 ConUS CIEL-2 129w AVAIL HIDE MAP2 6
TO 7200 WSYX{COLUMBUS, OH} MPEG2 SD TID 4304 Tp 4 SPOT 25 Ciel 2 129w *AVAIL* HIDE MAP2 6

MOVE 7201 WBNS{COLUMBUS, OH} MPEG2 SD Tp 21 ConUS CIEL-2 129w AVAIL HIDE MAP2 10
TO 7201 WBNS{COLUMBUS, OH} MPEG2 SD TID 4304 Tp 4 SPOT 25 Ciel 2 129w *AVAIL* HIDE MAP2 10

MOVE 7202 WCMH{COLUMBUS, OH} MPEG2 SD Tp 21 ConUS CIEL-2 129w AVAIL HIDE MAP2 4
TO 7202 WCMH{COLUMBUS, OH} MPEG2 SD TID 4304 Tp 4 SPOT 25 Ciel 2 129w *AVAIL* HIDE MAP2 4

MOVE 7203 WTTE{COLUMBUS, OH} MPEG2 SD Tp 21 ConUS CIEL-2 129w AVAIL HIDE MAP2 28
TO 7203 WTTE{COLUMBUS, OH} MPEG2 SD TID 4304 Tp 4 SPOT 25 Ciel 2 129w *AVAIL* HIDE MAP2 28

MOVE 7205 WWHO{CHILLICOTHE, OH} MPEG2 SD Tp 21 ConUS CIEL-2 129w AVAIL HIDE MAP2 53
TO 7205 WWHO{CHILLICOTHE, OH} MPEG2 SD TID 4304 Tp 4 SPOT 25 Ciel 2 129w *AVAIL* HIDE MAP2 53

MOVE 7206 WOSU{COLUMBUS, OH} MPEG2 SD Tp 21 ConUS CIEL-2 129w AVAIL HIDE MAP2 34
TO 7206 WOSU{COLUMBUS, OH} MPEG2 SD TID 4304 Tp 4 SPOT 25 Ciel 2 129w *AVAIL* HIDE MAP2 34

MOVE 7207 WSFJ{NEWARK, OH} MPEG2 SD Tp 21 ConUS CIEL-2 129w AVAIL HIDE MAP2 51
TO 7207 WSFJ{NEWARK, OH} MPEG2 SD TID 4304 Tp 4 SPOT 25 Ciel 2 129w *AVAIL* HIDE MAP2 51

MOVE 7425 WDTN{DAYTON, OH} MPEG2 SD Tp 5 EchoStar 5 129w AVAIL HIDE MAP2 2
TO 7425 WDTN{DAYTON, OH} MPEG2 SD TID 4304 Tp 4 SPOT 25 Ciel 2 129w *AVAIL* HIDE MAP2 2

MOVE 7426 WHIO{DAYTON, OH} MPEG2 SD Tp 5 EchoStar 5 129w AVAIL HIDE MAP2 7
TO 7426 WHIO{DAYTON, OH} MPEG2 SD TID 4304 Tp 4 SPOT 25 Ciel 2 129w *AVAIL* HIDE MAP2 7

MOVE 7427 WKEF{DAYTON, OH} MPEG2 SD Tp 5 EchoStar 5 129w AVAIL HIDE MAP2 22
TO 7427 WKEF{DAYTON, OH} MPEG2 SD TID 4304 Tp 4 SPOT 25 Ciel 2 129w *AVAIL* HIDE MAP2 22

MOVE 7428 WRGT{DAYTON, OH} MPEG2 SD Tp 5 EchoStar 5 129w AVAIL HIDE MAP2 45
TO 7428 WRGT{DAYTON, OH} MPEG2 SD TID 4304 Tp 4 SPOT 25 Ciel 2 129w *AVAIL* HIDE MAP2 45

MOVE 7429 WBDT{SPRINGFIELD, OH} MPEG2 SD Tp 5 EchoStar 5 129w AVAIL HIDE MAP2 26
TO 7429 WBDT{SPRINGFIELD, OH} MPEG2 SD TID 4304 Tp 4 SPOT 25 Ciel 2 129w *AVAIL* HIDE MAP2 26

MOVE 7431 WPTD{DAYTON, OH} MPEG2 SD Tp 5 EchoStar 5 129w AVAIL HIDE MAP2 16
TO 7431 WPTD{DAYTON, OH} MPEG2 SD TID 4304 Tp 4 SPOT 25 Ciel 2 129w *AVAIL* HIDE MAP2 16

MOVE 7932 WAHU{CHARLOTTESVILLE, VA} MPEG2 SD Tp 17 ConUS CIEL-2 129w AVAIL HIDE MAP 27
TO 7932 WAHU{CHARLOTTESVILLE, VA} MPEG2 SD Tp 21 ConUS CIEL-2 129w *AVAIL* HIDE MAP 27

MOVE 7933 WHTJ{CHARLOTTESVILLE, VA} MPEG2 SD Tp 17 ConUS CIEL-2 129w AVAIL HIDE MAP 41
TO 7933 WHTJ{CHARLOTTESVILLE, VA} MPEG2 SD Tp 21 ConUS CIEL-2 129w *AVAIL* HIDE MAP 41

MOVE 7950 KTWO{CASPER, WY} MPEG2 SD Tp 28 ConUS CIEL-2 129w AVAIL HIDE MAP 2
TO 7950 KTWO{CASPER, WY} MPEG2 SD TID 4202 Tp 2 SPOT 13 Ciel 2 129w *AVAIL* HIDE MAP 2

MOVE 7951 KGWC{CASPER, WY} MPEG2 SD Tp 28 ConUS CIEL-2 129w AVAIL HIDE MAP 14
TO 7951 KGWC{CASPER, WY} MPEG2 SD TID 4202 Tp 2 SPOT 13 Ciel 2 129w *AVAIL* HIDE MAP 14

MOVE 7952 KCWY{CASPER, WY} MPEG2 SD Tp 28 ConUS CIEL-2 129w AVAIL HIDE MAP 13
TO 7952 KCWY{CASPER, WY} MPEG2 SD TID 4202 Tp 2 SPOT 13 Ciel 2 129w *AVAIL* HIDE MAP 13

MOVE 7953 KFNB{CASPER, WY} MPEG2 SD Tp 28 ConUS CIEL-2 129w AVAIL HIDE MAP 20
TO 7953 KFNB{CASPER, WY} MPEG2 SD TID 4202 Tp 2 SPOT 13 Ciel 2 129w *AVAIL* HIDE MAP 20

MOVE 7956 KCWC{LANDER, WY} MPEG2 SD Tp 28 ConUS CIEL-2 129w AVAIL HIDE MAP 4
TO 7956 KCWC{LANDER, WY} MPEG2 SD TID 4202 Tp 2 SPOT 13 Ciel 2 129w *AVAIL* HIDE MAP 4

MOVE 9408 STARF MPEG2 SD Tp 17 ConUS CIEL-2 129w AT100? HIDE
TO 9408 STARF MPEG2 SD Tp 21 ConUS CIEL-2 129w *AT100?* HIDE

MOVE 9413 ALMA MPEG2 SD Tp 17 ConUS CIEL-2 129w AT100? HIDE
TO 9413 ALMA MPEG2 SD Tp 21 ConUS CIEL-2 129w *AT100?* HIDE

MOVE 9437 TRV MPEG4 HD Tp 7 EchoStar 5 129w AVAIL HD MAP 215
TO 9437 TRV MPEG4 HD Tp 17 ConUS CIEL-2 129w *AVAIL* HD MAP 215

MOVE 9438 TWC MPEG4 HD Tp 7 EchoStar 5 129w AVAIL HD MAP 214
TO 9438 TWC MPEG4 HD Tp 17 ConUS CIEL-2 129w *AVAIL* HD MAP 214

MOVE 9439 CNBC MPEG4 HD Tp 7 EchoStar 5 129w AVAIL HD MAP 208
TO 9439 CNBC MPEG4 HD Tp 17 ConUS CIEL-2 129w *AVAIL* HD MAP 208

MOVE 9476 FOXB MPEG4 HD Tp 14 EchoStar 5 129w AVAIL HIDE HD MAP 206
TO 9476 FOXB MPEG4 HD Tp 28 ConUS CIEL-2 129w *AVAIL* HIDE HD MAP 206

MOVE 9477 FXNWS MPEG4 HD Tp 14 EchoStar 5 129w AVAIL HD MAP 205
TO 9477 FXNWS MPEG4 HD Tp 28 ConUS CIEL-2 129w *AVAIL* HD MAP 205

MOVE 9479 ACMAX MPEG4 HD Tp 7 EchoStar 5 129w AT100? HIDE HD MAP 313
TO 9479 ACMAX MPEG4 HD Tp 17 ConUS CIEL-2 129w *AVAIL* HIDE HD MAP 313

MOVE 9710 3ABN MPEG2 SD Tp 17 ConUS CIEL-2 129w AT100? PREV
TO 9710 3ABN MPEG2 SD Tp 21 ConUS CIEL-2 129w *AT100?* PREV

MOVE 9901 D129 MPEG2 SD Tp 17 ConUS CIEL-2 129w AT100? PREV FTA
TO 9901 D129 MPEG2 SD Tp 21 ConUS CIEL-2 129w *AT100?* PREV FTA

MOVE 30200 PPP DATA Tp 17 ConUS CIEL-2 129w AVAIL
TO 30200 PPP DATA Tp 21 ConUS CIEL-2 129w *AVAIL*

MOVE 36610 ACTVT UNKNOWN Tp 17 ConUS CIEL-2 129w AT100?
TO 36610 ACTVT UNKNOWN Tp 21 ConUS CIEL-2 129w *AT100?*

MOVE 36850 DNL8 UNKNOWN Tp 17 ConUS CIEL-2 129w AT100?
TO 36850 DNL8 UNKNOWN Tp 21 ConUS CIEL-2 129w *AT100?*

MOVE 36853 DNL12 UNKNOWN Tp 17 ConUS CIEL-2 129w AT100?
TO 36853 DNL12 UNKNOWN Tp 21 ConUS CIEL-2 129w *AT100?*

MOVE 36855 DNL7 UNKNOWN Tp 17 ConUS CIEL-2 129w AT100?
TO 36855 DNL7 UNKNOWN Tp 21 ConUS CIEL-2 129w *AT100?*

MOVE 36859 DNL3 UNKNOWN Tp 17 ConUS CIEL-2 129w AT100?
TO 36859 DNL3 UNKNOWN Tp 21 ConUS CIEL-2 129w *AT100?*

MOVE 36860 SSD UNKNOWN Tp 17 ConUS CIEL-2 129w AT100?
TO 36860 SSD UNKNOWN Tp 21 ConUS CIEL-2 129w *AT100?*

MOVE 36861 EPG UNKNOWN Tp 17 ConUS CIEL-2 129w AT100?
TO 36861 EPG UNKNOWN Tp 21 ConUS CIEL-2 129w *AT100?*

MOVE 36863 DNL UNKNOWN Tp 17 ConUS CIEL-2 129w AT100?
TO 36863 DNL UNKNOWN Tp 21 ConUS CIEL-2 129w *AT100?*

TRANSPONDER CHANGES

DELETE Tp 2 EchoStar 5 129w ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE Tp 4 EchoStar 5 129w ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE Tp 7 EchoStar 5 129w ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

CHANGE Tp 17 ConUS CIEL-2 129w ,QPSK SR 20000 FEC 5/6
TO Tp 17 ConUS CIEL-2 129w ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

CHANGE Tp 28 ConUS CIEL-2 129w ,QPSK SR 20000 FEC 5/6
TO Tp 28 ConUS CIEL-2 129w ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

92 CHANGE(S) 6507 CHANNELS IN THE SYSTEM


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Looks like 7 Tps still on EchoStar 5:

401,QPSK SR 20000 FEC 5/6
405,QPSK SR 20000 FEC 5/6
409,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3
410,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3
412,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3
414,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3
416,QPSK SR 20000 FEC 5/6


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Looking at 129 from Northern Indiana ...
"Transponder" 01 05 09 10 12 14 16 (the seven Echostar 5 ConUS beams)
"Spotbeam" 06 08 weak 15 strong
"Not Locked" 02 04 11 (no or low signal)
"Locked - Name Not Acquired" 03 07 13 (spotbeams without a tag?)

The strong spotbeam is likely 15s22. The weak spotbeams are likely 6s25 and 8s25.

Sure is nice to see "spotbeam" coming from 129.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Odd that they've moved Smithsonian.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

harsh said:


> Odd that they've moved Smithsonian.


The channel that it occupied still works. The problem with Smithsonian is reported to be carriage negotiations. It may be back. In any case, it could not remain on EchoStar 5.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

JohnH said:


> The channel that it occupied still works. The problem with Smithsonian is reported to be carriage negotiations. It may be back. In any case, it could not remain on EchoStar 5.


Very true. Next month Echostar 5 will be going to 148 to hold the licneses there. All ConUS at 129 needs to move to TP17-32 at 129 or to another slot. Local channels can do what they are doing and move to spots on TP1-16 on 129 (including Alaskan locals from 148 moving to 129 spots).

February isn't too cold in Alaska for someone to swing a 148 dish over to 129, is it?


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

Unfortunately, Dish has just put Crime & Investigation HD right over the SMITH channel in the guide. It is NOT back for those who desperately want it back. Still gone.


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

Denver HD channels move from TP 2 E5 to TP4 Ciel-2 signal strength 75 (it used to be in the high 30s). We have clear blue skies with temperature in the low 50s. So, on those days with thunderstorms; the signal will go out only in the worse of storms. 

The following strengths are as of 1:50 PM MST from Longmont Colorado:

TPs ST
4 75
2, 6 71
8, 9, 10 41
11 0
12, 15 27
1, 3, 5,
7, 4, 16 35
17 - 32 50 (21, 32 60)

Normally, I see a 5 point increase on average after sunset.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

*UPLINK ACTIVITY: SAMPLE TAKEN 02-05-2009 21:47:00 TO 02-05-2009 21:48:06 ET*

* 4 CHANGE(S)*

CHNG 7950 KTWO{CASPER, WY} MPEG2 SD Tp 21 EchoStar 1 148w AVAIL HIDE
TO 7950 KTWO{CASPER, WY} MPEG2 SD Tp 21 EchoStar 1 148w *AVAIL* HIDE MAP 2

CHNG 7951 KGWC{CASPER, WY} MPEG2 SD Tp 21 EchoStar 1 148w AVAIL HIDE
TO 7951 KGWC{CASPER, WY} MPEG2 SD Tp 21 EchoStar 1 148w *AVAIL* HIDE MAP 14

CHNG 7952 KCWY{CASPER, WY} MPEG2 SD Tp 21 EchoStar 1 148w AVAIL HIDE
TO 7952 KCWY{CASPER, WY} MPEG2 SD Tp 21 EchoStar 1 148w *AVAIL* HIDE MAP 13

CHNG 7953 KFNB{CASPER, WY} MPEG2 SD Tp 21 EchoStar 1 148w AVAIL HIDE
TO 7953 KFNB{CASPER, WY} MPEG2 SD Tp 21 EchoStar 1 148w *AVAIL* HIDE MAP 20

4 CHANGE(S) 6507 CHANNELS IN THE SYSTEM


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

I wonder what this week will bring any new HD.


----------

